# Eibach pro kit



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

I just orderd lowering sprigs yesterday, I went with the Eibach pro kit. I was wondering if there is anyone with them already installed because I want to know if they are getting coil bind?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Just ordered them... looking forward to getting them on!!


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah me too, I just hope that when they settle they don't coil bind, if they do I will be very upset


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I have faith in eibach on this...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

no coil bind,they be nice,they dont go super low but you will notice you sit pretty low,youll have to angle on some drive ways


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

**** i want to go super low but i don't want to buy coil overs and these were a good price... i says a 1.25 drop


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Make sure you guys do before and after pics. You guys using stock struts or aftermarket?


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

I want to see as well. I am thinking about taking Stock Cruze LT1 RS and getting the 1.2" Pro Kit from Eibach. Would love to know how the car feels from stock and how it looks.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I will be sticking with stock shocks till I blow them...


----------



## SummitWhiteRS (Feb 21, 2012)

Was also looking at buying the Eibach pro kit, but wanted to know a few things first though. Is this kit all I would need to lower my car or am I missing something? Are these quality products? How will it affect my handling? Would putting these on void the warranty? Cause it would be a pain to have them removed when going to the dealership. Just want to know everything before I go and spend the money. Gotta say though the Cruze looks pretty sharp when its a little lower


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Does a company make just struts for our cars bc monroe and bilstein dosnt make them

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

SummitWhiteRS said:


> Was also looking at buying the Eibach pro kit, but wanted to know a few things first though. Is this kit all I would need to lower my car or am I missing something? Are these quality products? How will it affect my handling? Would putting these on void the warranty? Cause it would be a pain to have them removed when going to the dealership. Just want to know everything before I go and spend the money. Gotta say though the Cruze looks pretty sharp when its a little lower



1) yes... car can be aligned to factory specs (supposedly)
2) Eibach is long time aftermarket performance supplier, do your research... I suggest google, not a specific forum
3) Handling will improve... unless you have an eco like me, you just find the limit of the tire sooner
4) It will void any warranty of a failed part they can prove was from you lowering the car (ie. axles... possible transmission issues...)


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

any one is intrested selling my eibachs,there pre production so there the first ever made since there 200 new 150 is a good price


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I want them

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

Has there been any issues with the driveline angles with the Eibach pro kit, I think these are what I am going to get.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea I've never lowered but always have wanted to lower. I think I am looking at this kit as well.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

How do u install the rear I think I figured it out just want to be sure I do it right I have an eco

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Took under an hour to be installed and alignment checked...




Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice. I'll be ordering these soon but I'll be sitting on hubs for awhile until I buy some rims.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Not sure why my HID's look blue... Silly camera.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Are you satisfied with the drop? I thought about getting some 17's when I have the money after a drop. Who knows when that will be!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Ride quality is better than stock in my opinion when it comes to general road conditions / feel. Obviously heavy bumps are felt more from the difference in suspension travel.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Took under an hour to be installed and alignment checked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pic confrims that the ls has eco springs cause my cruze sits that low with the ecos on it


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> pic confrims that the ls has eco springs cause my cruze sits that low with the ecos on it


Huh?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


ok ls cruze is .8in drop front 1in rear thats how much it dropped your eco which means the LS cruze has different springs than the other zlink cars expect ltz


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Another shot... Need to wash it...




Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Another shot... Need to wash it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol hids fogs at 3k heat lame,i went 3k heat on my running lights lol looks good but still needs more low


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

In stock @ www.TurboTechRacing.com support your forum vendors


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> lol hids fogs at 3k heat lame,i went 3k heat on my running lights lol looks good but still needs more low



3k fogs are best for wet conditions. Always run 4300 or 6000 in headlamps and 3000 in fog lamps, best combo... hence it comes from the factory on some cars like that...

Its not heat, its a color spectrum...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

TurboTechRacing said:


> In stock @ www.TurboTechRacing.com support your forum vendors



Girlfriend surprised me with em... so sorry!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Limited, looks good. A buddy of mine has a lift and we should be installing the Eibach's next week. Now if I could just find a set of Eco rims to replace my hubs..


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> Limited, looks good. A buddy of mine has a lift and we should be installing the Eibach's next week. Now if I could just find a set of Eco rims to replace my hubs..


imo,eco rims look really small on the ls for some reason,for instance withs steelies the tire is pretty flush with the body but when you get ecos if you do the sink in about 2 ins so they look kinda outta place
just my .02 cause i have ecos on my ls with eibach


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> 3k fogs are best for wet conditions. Always run 4300 or 6000 in headlamps and 3000 in fog lamps, best combo... hence it comes from the factory on some cars like that...
> 
> Its not heat, its a color spectrum...


i have 3k fog and running im beastin now lol


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> imo,eco rims look really small on the ls for some reason,for instance withs steelies the tire is pretty flush with the body but when you get ecos if you do the sink in about 2 ins so they look kinda outta place
> just my .02 cause i have ecos on my ls with eibach


Got a pic of your drop with the Eco wheels? Thanks man.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Limited, thanks. Looks nice with the Eco's.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> Limited, thanks. Looks nice with the Eco's.


Pic from this morning... Need to wash the sh!tbox...


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Love it. Ground to top of fender arch measurements, please. Just curious what the actual drop is on an ECO.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Agreed, I'd like to know the before and after heights!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks awesome!! 

Still waiting on my DGR coilovers  ....but ill keep you guys posted!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

We have now sold 3 sets of Eibach springs, we are still waiting for some reviews on them. 

Also, AJ, I have great news for ya, check your Twitter.


----------



## SebastianUS83 (Feb 19, 2012)

blackeco said:


> I just orderd lowering sprigs yesterday, I went with the Eibach pro kit. I was wondering if there is anyone with them already installed because I want to know if they are getting coil bind?


Hey blackeco,

check out my Garage. I drive the eibach pro kit since 3 months. My cruze got a great performance on the street.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Sebastian, very nice car. That drop with those rims look great. Are they 18's? I am installing the Pro kit next weekend but I still have the steelies.


----------



## SebastianUS83 (Feb 19, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> Sebastian, very nice car. That drop with those rims look great. Are they 18's? I am installing the Pro kit next weekend but I still have the steelies.


Yes, 18th Tomason TN7 5x105


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> imo,eco rims look really small on the ls for some reason,for instance withs steelies the tire is pretty flush with the body but when you get ecos if you do the sink in about 2 ins so they look kinda outta place
> just my .02 cause i have ecos on my ls with eibach


Really? Weird. Would all 17's look this way then? I keep going back and forth on what wheels to save for.

Jakk, do you have a pic of the wheel gap? I'd love to see what it'd look like. Thanks.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

perfect! thanks a lot Steve! 
You know me.......as soon as I get them installed i will write up a huuuuuuuuuuge review with tons of pics!!!!

Take care buddy!



InsaneSpeed said:


> We have now sold 3 sets of Eibach springs, we are still waiting for some reviews on them.
> 
> Also, AJ, I have great news for ya, check your Twitter.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Finally got around to installing the Pro kit yesterday. It's unbelievable how much easier a lift makes things. The back springs took about 10 minutes. The front was obviously a little more involved but pretty straight forward. The most nerve-racking part was compressing the fronts to get them off the struts. Right off the lift, the front had about a snug 3-finger gap. The back was the same 3 fingers but just a little more snug. They will settle but I don't know how much. Right now I am happy with them and feel they really give the car a nice stance, as it's now level. Some 18's would look incredible on them. Driving home I did not notice any alignment issues but I'll probably get one this month just to be safe. Special thanks to Insane Speed for their super quick shipping of these springs.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6826921814/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6826923214/


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Very nice! We have sold well over 20 sets already, surprised we dont see more reviews!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Eibach's get a +1 from me.


----------

